# OK Nationals Daily Schedule and Results!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for posting that!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes thank you! I wish I were going


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the exact top 20 or how good the photos really are, but here are pictures of many dogs from this year's Top Twenty Gala.

http://www.chjinmao.com/hrbbs/redirect.php?tid=184&goto=lastpost


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool website! I like the Florida sweatshirt on the casual stacked photo of Ocean


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting! I will be competing in juniors with my Layla girl and Rally with both girls!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's Eukanuba's top 25 goldens list as of October 7th:

Dog Name
CH Annecys Admiral Of The 15th Fleet
CH Avalor Sandpiper Tickled Pink
CH Avalor's Inxs*
CH Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson
CH Confetti Spin Cycle
CH Dalane Doizaki Buckingham's Pride
CH Easthill Broxden Pop Star*
CH Gaia Of Yoshida Enterprise*
CH Glengowan's Great Balls Of Fire*
CH Golden Trip Snow Dream*
CH Goodtime's Johnny Bee Good
CH Halogold's Take Me On A Journey*
CH Happy Hour Highmark Toasty
CH Highlight's A Million Comments
CH Nautilus Purple Passion*
CH Nautilus Ripley's Coyote Ugly
CH Numoon's Just Because
CH Rush Hill's All Fools On Deck*
CH Rush Hill's River Road Payoff*
CH Shor'Line Jetoca High Seas Adventure RN JH
CH Smoketree's Hop's On Pops
CH Sweetlea's Follow Me*
CH Tempo's U'Ve Got What Gets Me
CH Toasty's Treasure Island*
CH Xcelerate Victorious Secret

* BIS winner


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

CH Rush Hill's River Road Payoff*

This dog was at the show I went too and he is gorgeous!! I regret that miss Treasure did not make a showing (although she was entered).

I can't imagine having the top goldens in one ring and watching them work, and having to pick between them!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

this is a really obnoxious request, but can someone edit down that list and add their call names?
That would be verrrrry helpful!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Thanks for posting! I will be competing in juniors with my Layla girl and Rally with both girls!


How exciting! Best of luck to your girls. Will you keep us updated with results? The suspense kills me. . .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> this is a really obnoxious request, but can someone edit down that list and add their call names?
> That would be verrrrry helpful!



CH Annecys Admiral Of The 15th Fleet "Sailor"- a Hobo pup owned by Sheila Mann
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=216799

CH Avalor Sandpiper Tickled Pink "Tickle" this girl is ownded and bred by Patty Pace
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=287961

Bis Biss CH Avalor's Inxs SDHF * " Noah" belongs to Lori Reuter
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=179922


CH Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson SDHF BIS BISS "Gibson" belongs to Sylvia Donahey 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=196766


CH Confetti Spin Cycle "Suds" This pretty Ryder daughter belongs to Donna Edwards and Ken Schlect
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=255830

CH Dalane Doizaki Buckingham's Pride BISS SDHF "Lexus"
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=275004

CH Easthill Broxden Pop Star* "Nicolas" Faera's Starlight son; BOS at Westminster 2008
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=195361

CH Gaia Of Yoshida Enterprise* "Gaia"- I think this girl is Japanese??
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=343466

BIS CH Glengowan's Great Balls Of Fire SDHF * "Jerry Lee" is owned by Dick Caldwell and Patty Branch
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=234740

BIS CH Golden Trip Snow Dream SDHF* "Sarah" belongs to Marcos Nishikawa and maybe coowned with Pablo Estevez
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=288408

CH Goodtime's Johnny Bee Good BOS BOSS SDHF "Johny Bee" bred by and belongs to Kathy Smith (and Paula Petelle)
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=186455

BIS BISS CH Halogold's Take Me On A Journey SDHF * "Bentley" is bred and owned by Donna Sue Graff
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=211250

CH Happy Hour Highmark Toasty SDHF "Rotten" is owned by Pam anad Jerry Oxenberg
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=111335


BISS CH Highlight's A Million Comments "ChitChat" This BIS BISS Nautilus Joe Millionare SDHF daughter is owned by Patrice Loves
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=230030

BIS BISS CH Nautilus Purple Passion* "Casanova" is owned by Julie MacKinnon and known around our house as "Grampa".
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=132960

BISS AM CH CAN CH Nautilus Ripley's Coyote Ugly "Violet" Is a Joe Millionare daughter owned by GRF member Frances Brentson and her husband Steve http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=248105

CH Numoon's Just Because BISS SDHF "J.B." is a Joe Millionare son owned by Beverly Wilson
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=212746

BIS BISS CH Rush Hill's All Fools On Deck SDHF* "Ocean" is owned by Candy&Jennifer Nee,Cathy Williams, Susie Kleck
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=151342

BIS AM/CAN CH Rush Hill's River Road Payoff* "Vegas" is owned by Mark and Tonya Struble with Kelsey Dunn
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=227178

BIS CH SHR Shor'Line Jetoca High Seas Adventure RA VC JH SDHF CGC "Mariner" is owned by Cynthia Binder&Julie Carothers
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=164686

BIS BISS CH Smoketree's Hop's On Pops SDHF " Louie" is owned by Rich Larricq
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=152426

BIS BISS CH Sweetlea's Follow Me SDHF * : "Jacque" is both bred and owned by Susan Lee
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=209859

BISS CH Tempo's U'Ve Got What Gets Me "Player" owned by Catherine Meddough http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=177775

BIS CH Toasty's Treasure Island SDHF *"Treasure" is owned and bred by Pamela and Jerome Oxenberg- wins everything!
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=176620

CH Xcelerate Victorious Secret "Pink" owned by Brandye Randermann
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=220296

* BIS winner
____________


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Here's Eukanuba's top 25 goldens list as of October 7th:
> 
> Dog Name
> CH Annecys Admiral Of The 15th Fleet
> ...


* added to Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson


Just as an aside, the GRCA event (not the Gala) is referred to as the National - no "s", not plural. It is The National - a singular event, comprised of competition in several disciplines.  (Also as the NS.)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks Jill, that helps. I see several of those dogs at shows, but people are always referring to them by their call names and I never seem to have a catalog and my eyeglasses in the same place at the same time!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

never thought to look in K9data, sheeesh :doh:
here's the whole list:



Ljilly28 said:


> CH Annecys Admiral Of The 15th Fleet "Sailor"- a Hobo pup owned by Sheila Mann
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=216799 dog
> 
> CH Avalor Sandpiper Tickled Pink "Tickle" this girl is ownded and bred by Patty Pace
> ...


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> How exciting! Best of luck to your girls. Will you keep us updated with results? The suspense kills me. . .


You bet! I can't wait!  And I'm gonna try and take lots of pictures and videos!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> * added to Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson


A special man for you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Just as an aside, the GRCA event (not the Gala) is referred to as the National - no "s", not plural. It is The National - a singular event, comprised of competition in several disciplines.  (Also as the NS.)


Sorry for the "Mainer" slang, PG; everyone here says going to Nationals this year. . .


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Almost time to get ready to go - perhaps it is because I am taking my own pup from my own breeding --- but I cannot wait to watch all the goldens puppy to veteran, especially those veterans! 

Several dogs I can't wait to see in person! 

To all who are headed to Oklahoma - safe travels and hope to say hi in person!

Donna


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

DCPakaMOM said:


> Almost time to get ready to go - perhaps it is because I am taking my own pup from my own breeding --- but I cannot wait to watch all the goldens puppy to veteran, especially those veterans!
> 
> Several dogs I can't wait to see in person!
> 
> ...


Donna, is your boy going to be in 9-12?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

For those of us who will be watching from our computers, we can follow the National on Twitter! Tweet! Tweet!

http://twitter.com/GRCA2009OK


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

How many Juniors are entered this year at Nats?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> How many Juniors are entered this year at Nats?


2 Novice (YAY I HAVE COMPETITION!!!!!) and 6 Open. They do not divide by age.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't wait to hear results. I hope a GRF'er will update us.

Good luck to baby Coda! And Goldengirls550 too!

Are there any other forum dogs competing?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am close to sure that Summit's Prize Fighter( Balboa) won the sweepstakes.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ha..I would have no idea! Bahahahaha....sooo much help that I am! ;P


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I heard Passion's Natural Woman was Best Of Opposite in Sweeps...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is that a Mister DJ baby?

Who won in veterans?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson's sire won 3rd in Veteran Sweeps 8-10 years at National!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Who won in veterans?


Best Veteran Sweeps: CH Kamaglo Sur La Page Juste
Best Opposite Veteran Sweeps: CH Scion Oughtabe A Law


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is that a Mister DJ baby?


No, I believe it's a granddaughter.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and I hear that Coda (DCPakamom) did very well!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ataylor said:


> Best Veteran Sweeps: CH Kamaglo Sur La Page Juste
> Best Opposite Veteran Sweeps: CH Scion Oughtabe A Law


 
Exciting. We sat with the lady that's Scion (sorry, can't remember her name) at the Dallas shows last July. She had a young dog that we just loved. She's outside of Austin !!!! Congrats to them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Results for regular dog classes: http://grcanational.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=96:2009-tues-regular-dog-class-results&catid=44:2009-breed-classes&Itemid=53

Open Dogs
PLACEMENT	CATALOG	REGISTERED NAME
1ST	763	GRACIOUS GLDS CREASE LIGHTNING
2ND	395	GOLDTALES MISTER BIG TIME RN
3RD	265	STONECREST'S SUPER CRUISER RN,JH
4TH	633	STARFIER SAGA'S KISSING BANDIT


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone have an update? I know they finished the cuts in the boys and started the girls about an hour ago. . .


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Some of these are unconfirmed just passing them along from Facebook - 

BOB - Rush Hill's Runnin Amuck at Abelard
BOS - HoneyBear's This Ones For You

Again, unconfirmed from Facebook AOM's -- 

Malagold Stone Sour 
Tempo's You've Got What Gets Me 
Monagram's Bada Bing
Abigail Lemoney Snicket 
Dalane Doizaki Buckingham Pride 
Smoketree's Mac and Cheese 
Malagold Augusta Genuine Article 
Birch Hollows Ryd'n on Route 66 
River Roads Pay'n it Forward 
Glengowan's Sugar and Spice 
JBG's A Date With Destiny 
RushHill's Pharlap

Best Puppy at the National Specialty - Scion Hott Pants

WD- Gracious Glds Grease Lightning

WB- Castlerock's Who's The Boss

Huge Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

BOB~ BIS BISS CH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA, OAJ, AXP,AJP,NFP,SDHF, OS
BOS~ Ch. Honeybear's This One's 4 You
BOW~ Can CH Castlerock Who's The Boss
Judges Award of Merit~
*CH. Malagold Augusta Genuine Article CD, SH, WC
*CH. Birch Hollows Ryd'n on Route 66 
*Am/Can CH. River Roads Pay'n it Forward 
*CH. Glengowan's Sugar and Spice OD 
*BIS MBISS Am/Can Grand CH. JBG's A Date With Destiny SDHF(Can)
*BISS CH RushHill's Pharlap SDHF
*UKC/AKC CH Malagold Stone Sour RA, OA, AXJ, CGC
*CH. Tempo's You've Got What Gets Me 
*CH. Monagram's Bada Bing 
*CH. Abigail Lemoney Snicket 
*BISS CH. Dalane Doizaki Buckingham Pride SDHF
*CH. Smoketree's Mac and Cheese 
Best Puppy~ Scion Hott Pants
Best Veteran~ CH Forever's Hell In A Bucket SDHF
Best of Opposite Veteran~ CH Goldstorm Excelerate One Starenite
Best BBE~ Can CH Castlerock Who's The Boss
Winners Bitch~ Can CH Castlerock Who's The Boss
Reserves Winners Bitch~ Brianne's Glorious Dawn
Winners Dog~ Gracious Glds Grease Lightghing
Reserve Winners Dog~ Forever Grand Cayman
Best of Sweeps~ Summits Prize Fighter
Best of Opposite Sweeps~ Passion's Natural Woman
Best Veteran in Sweeps~ CH Kamaglo Sure La Oage Juste
Best Opposite Veteran in Sweeps~ BIS BISS CH Scion Oughtabe A Law NA, NAJ, OS, SDHF
Top 20 Winner~ BIS CH Toasty's Treasure Island SDHF


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations to all--we didn't have too many from my breed club in Florida make the trip to OK, but the ones who did came back with trophies. 

A special salute to Pam and Jerry Oxenberg, owners and breeders of "Treasure," winner of the Top Twenty, and also to Maura Roxby, owner, along with daughter Courtney, of Crescent GoldRox Who's Your Daddy? BISS, "Guess," who took Fourth Place in the regular 9-12 puppy bitch class. 

"Guess" also made all the cuts in sweepstakes, and just finished out of the ribbons.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Linda, I finally figured out -- Treasure must not have been entered in the specialty because Pam was judging sweeps. Is this right? Otherwise how the heck would she get shut out by Jeff Pepper -- not likely!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, I think the AKC even has rules regarding judges, even sweepstakes judges, showing their dogs at the same event when they are judging. They can show that weekend, at another show, but not at the same event--so it does make sense that Treasure would not be entered.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

How about them juniors we got floating around?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> How about them juniors we got floating around?


 
You mean like goldengirls550??? yeah she told me they did VERY WELL....I'm just waiting for her to post the results on here! lol! 

Anyone know who won High In Trial and High Combined???


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's kind of nice to have a different BOB for once even though I know Treasure deserves them!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

maddiemagoo said:


> anyone know who won high in trial and high combined???


hit - 565 - goldenloch makin'a statement
hc - 563 - otch first string's liv'n on the edge udx18,om4, na, naj


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm curious how many of the top 20 didn't stay for BOB. I know Mariner didn't (as he was at the show I was at yesterday and today). Just wondered.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Just home from the National - what an exciting time. My Bailey showed very well for a princess diva who isn't crazy about showing! Coda did great - made each cut in his sweeps and regular class, finishing 5th each time - but hey -- that was by far the nicest 6-9 puppy class I have seen - ever! OMG - gorgeous puppies!!!

Best part is that Bailey along with Coda and Jewel - showed in brood bitch and we placed 3rd!!!! (Can you see the big grin still on my face?) It doesn't get much more special to place in that class with your first golden, your first champion and your first litter! We were the only entry with puppies shown as the get!! Gorgeous class of bitches as well. 

I can't begin to say how proud I was of my dogs at this year's National. Now - off to get some much needed rest!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

*Talon in OK*

:--big_grin:Talon won his class in sweeps 12 to 15 and made the cut in 12 to 18 regular class. I'm very proud of him! (OOPs on sad smiley.)


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Packleader said:


> Talon won his class in sweeps 12 to 15 and made the cut in 12 to 18 regular class. I'm very proud of him!


YES!!!! I saw that! Huge congrats to you! That's an awesome feat!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Packleader said:


> Talon won his class in sweeps 12 to 15 and made the cut in 12 to 18 regular class. I'm very proud of him!


Woo hooo - That is incredible. Applause to Talon and his bright future!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

DCPakaMOM said:


> Best part is that Bailey along with Coda and Jewel - showed in brood bitch and we placed 3rd!!!! (Can you see the big grin still on my face?) It doesn't get much more special to place in that class with your first golden, your first champion and your first litter! We were the only entry with puppies shown as the get!! Gorgeous class of bitches as well.


Wow, when you decide to breed a very first litter, you certainly do it right! Placing third with a beloved heart dog and one litter of cartefully raised/placed babies is quite a feat and shows that you don't have to be a famous breeder with 20 dogs to really compete.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's just plain amazing! congratulations! you have every right to be incredibly proud!



Packleader said:


> Talon won his class in sweeps 12 to 15 and made the cut in 12 to 18 regular class. I'm very proud of him!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They are incredible dogs! Huge congratulations!




DCPakaMOM said:


> Just home from the National - what an exciting time. My Bailey showed very well for a princess diva who isn't crazy about showing! Coda did great - made each cut in his sweeps and regular class, finishing 5th each time - but hey -- that was by far the nicest 6-9 puppy class I have seen - ever! OMG - gorgeous puppies!!!
> 
> Best part is that Bailey along with Coda and Jewel - showed in brood bitch and we placed 3rd!!!! (Can you see the big grin still on my face?) It doesn't get much more special to place in that class with your first golden, your first champion and your first litter! We were the only entry with puppies shown as the get!! Gorgeous class of bitches as well.
> 
> I can't begin to say how proud I was of my dogs at this year's National. Now - off to get some much needed rest!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

DCPakaMOM said:


> Just home from the National - what an exciting time. My Bailey showed very well for a princess diva who isn't crazy about showing! Coda did great - made each cut in his sweeps and regular class, finishing 5th each time - but hey -- that was by far the nicest 6-9 puppy class I have seen - ever! OMG - gorgeous puppies!!!
> 
> Best part is that Bailey along with Coda and Jewel - showed in brood bitch and we placed 3rd!!!! (Can you see the big grin still on my face?) It doesn't get much more special to place in that class with your first golden, your first champion and your first litter! We were the only entry with puppies shown as the get!! Gorgeous class of bitches as well.
> 
> I can't begin to say how proud I was of my dogs at this year's National. Now - off to get some much needed rest!





Packleader said:


> Talon won his class in sweeps 12 to 15 and made the cut in 12 to 18 regular class. I'm very proud of him!


HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you both!!! You not only had fun, but came home with the sense of accomplishment and being on the right track--what a great feeling!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> How about them juniors we got floating around?


1st in my class (shh no competition!). Nothing in BJ. : It was hilarious (for others at least) in BJ cuz Layla saw a bird up in the rafters and jumped like a goosed her when I reached to stack her. The judge laughed and said, "She sees things I don't even see!"


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Anyone know who won High In Trial and High Combined???


Kathleen Rasinowich-Platt's husband went HIT with a 199 from Novice B on his new dog.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

DCPakaMOM said:


> Just home from the National - what an exciting time. My Bailey showed very well for a princess diva who isn't crazy about showing! Coda did great - made each cut in his sweeps and regular class, finishing 5th each time - but hey -- that was by far the nicest 6-9 puppy class I have seen - ever! OMG - gorgeous puppies!!!
> 
> Best part is that Bailey along with Coda and Jewel - showed in brood bitch and we placed 3rd!!!! (Can you see the big grin still on my face?) It doesn't get much more special to place in that class with your first golden, your first champion and your first litter! We were the only entry with puppies shown as the get!! Gorgeous class of bitches as well.
> 
> I can't begin to say how proud I was of my dogs at this year's National. Now - off to get some much needed rest!



HUGE Congrats, Donna! I'm so glad I got to say hi to you at the National! I watched Jewel (I'm guessing that's who it was) in Sweeps on Sunday! She did beautifully!

I also got to watch Mr. Coda in breed. Such a beauty!!! Congrats on making every cut!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

And I have a brag from Cruise's owner:

Cruise's breeder showed him in 9-12 puppy dogs and he took a BIG 2ND place just under Brookshire's Stop N Stare!!! This was his first show with Carrie!!!


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Goldengirl =- it was good to see you too! Sorry I was so rushed showing in sweeps gives me the dog show tummy upset as my nerves are crazy! Sounds like you had a great time too!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

DCPakaMOM said:


> Goldengirl =- it was good to see you too! Sorry I was so rushed showing in sweeps gives me the dog show tummy upset as my nerves are crazy! Sounds like you had a great time too!


Haha it's okay. I still can't figure out why I can be fine in an obedience or agility ring (more so with agility) ring and a nervous wreck in juniors... I was so freaked out for juniors at the National for some reason, but my mom and friend convinced me to just have fun haha! 

You and Coda looked great! I look forward to hearing more from him as he matures!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

The photos are up from sweeps--http://siriusphotography.zenfolio.com/p18896536

There's close to 300 of them! Photos from agility are up too (field have been up for some time). Photos from regular class judging are not yet up.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

rappwizard said:


> The photos are up from sweeps--http://siriusphotography.zenfolio.com/p18896536
> 
> There's close to 300 of them! Photos from agility are up too (field have been up for some time). Photos from regular class judging are not yet up.


Steve's working hard to get all the pics up. I know the two other show photographers that were helping him!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Found out that Jackson's sire place twice at National. He placed 3rd in both Sweeps and Regular 8 to 10 Vets.


----------

